# PVC slip couplings



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Are you referring to a fernco as the the device that is leaking?


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

If it is all together and leaks try this. Connect one end to a shop vac. Then brush the glue on the leaking joint. The vacuum will suck in the glue and seal it. Otherwise cut it out and use a fernco coupling. These are rubber fittings with two hose clamps.


----------



## majakdragon (Sep 16, 2006)

You need a Fernco or No-hub coupling. Make sure you tell the person who you buy it from that it is for PVC.


----------



## JDC (Mar 11, 2008)

Ferncos and no hub couplings are alot easier for most DIYers to use. If you do use a slip coupling...

1) measure the coupling. Divide that measurement in half and transfer that to both sections of pipe to be joined. This will give you a reference as to where to stop the coupling.

2) if using on a vertical, plan on putting the coupling on the TOP section of piping and sliding it DOWN. Its easier to fix a little seeper of a leak on top than it is bottom after all is said and done. As you slide the coupling down the glue will be pulled down more in the bottom section of the coupling.

3) CLEAN the pipe and the inside of the coupling with water. Use some sandcloth to take the shine off the pipe and the inside of the coupling. Dont use primer or cleaner as this can very well lock the coupling in before you have it where it needs to be.

4) LIBERALLY apply the solvent cement to the piping. Let it drip. As you pull the coupling down do so with a twisting motion allowing the solvent cement to spread and get any air bubbles out. After the coupling is where it needs to be apply more solvent cement around the top of the coupling.

Sounds like quite a bit to keep in mind, huh? Like I said before...ferncos and no hub couplings are alot more DIY friendly.


----------



## ponch37300 (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks for everyones help. I ended up using a slip coupling and it worked out. The last one I slid up and this time I slid it down like suggested and it all worked out great. 

Just for future knowledge are the fernco fittings allowed in sealed walls behind drywall or do they need to be accessable? Also does the rubber ever deteriorate or will they last a life time? Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

They can be used in concealed walls, embedded in concrete or buried.


----------



## Bit (Aug 18, 2021)

Bob Mariani said:


> They can be used in concealed walls, embedded in concrete or buried.


But when burried most times the are required to be incased in concrete. 

And yes I know this post is from forwver ago but odviously people still read it.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

read it yes - respond to it - no.
please try not to revive ancient threads - start new topics if you think there is still a need.
a LOT of local codes have changed over the last 12 years. so the statement of "most times" does not apply anymore without documentation to support it.
due to its age - this thread is closed for any further discussion.


----------

